# The ULTIMATE Side Bar, Riser, & V-Bar Mount by Bowfinger Archery



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*-Innovative New Concept
-Positive-Locking Clamp
-Vertical & Horizontal Adjustments to any angle
-Built in Quick-Disconnects
-Ultra Rigid Design
-Made in USA
-Satisfaction Guaranteed
-Lifetime Warranty*

*PRICING:*
*SIDE BAR MOUNT: $99.95
RISER MOUNT: $79.95
V-BAR MOUNT: $124.95*






































*For more info: www.BowfingerArchery.com / 615.952.5858*


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

bump


----------



## Bowfinger2.0 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Need some last minute gift ideas?! We've got you covered!
Bowfinger has plenty of options for the bowhunter or 3D shooter!
*









We have plenty of options to choose from for the bowhunter and or 3D shooter you are shopping for; Camera Mounts, Arrow Rests, Stabilizers, Back Bars, Target Bars, Weights & Side Bar Mounts.

Visit us on the web to view all Bowfinger Products: www.BowfingerArchery.com

[All orders will be received by Christmas as we fill orders within 24 hours - Expedited shipping available, call or email for quote]


----------

